# Text Remover



## Zenith94 (Sep 3, 2009)

Can someone please remove the BackgroundTube.com from these pictures:



Spoiler














Spoiler











Thanks!


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not so good at that stuff, try searching for images without it? I don't know.


----------



## flimbo (Sep 3, 2009)

This is the best I can do, so if you dont like it just ask someone with better photoshop skills


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 3, 2009)

Flimbo those are perfect but it has to be under 256KB so is there anyway you could do that?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 3, 2009)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> Flimbo those are perfect but it has to be under 256KB so is there anyway you could do that?


combined or individual?


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 3, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Zenith94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Individual, sorry about that.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 3, 2009)

heres the second one, the first one is small enough


Spoiler











The quality may be a bit lower..


----------

